# maltese size weight~



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

This may sound silly or strange but do you ever forget that they are so small?? I really do not think of Lilly as a really small dog. I actually wanted a pocket dog when I got her and she is 6.8 lbs so bigger than I had originally looked for. I had read about problems with the smallest of the wee ones. My friend is getting one in a few weeks that is only a pound at 12 weeks so breeder said she had to wait till the pup was at least a pound and a half to take her home.

anyway... I have another friend that I have known for like 3 years and never been to her home before and asked her how big her dog was and she says "oh we have a little dog" I said really my dog is little also how much does yours weigh? She says we have a 21 pound bishion. LOL I said thats NOT a small dog. My lilly is 6.8 pounds and she said "thats not a small dog thats a rat." lol 

So I was just wondering if I was the only one that forgets just how small our little ones are or is it just because I really had wanted an even smaller one? Please do not get me wrong I love my lilly to death and would not trade her for a 3 pounder for anything at this point.









Sherrie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It's not that I forget how small Bella is, it's that I think I don't realize it. I'm so used to holding her and walking her. The other day my nephew took her and was walking her in front of me and I thought gosh she looks so tiny walking in front of him. Keep in mind he's only eleven.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My little yorkies are so tiny. I forget until I see them walking with someone too. Little Trinket is 3 lbs but so very small with that sleek silk coat, where Cosy is 3.1 lbs and chunky with that fluffy puppy coat so she feels heavier to me. But when I see them walking they are both tiny girls.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

They are all such a part of my life just as they are, that I do forget they are small. But when we are outside, out for a walk or I come in from an afternoon out and my husband and them are sleeping on the couch I notice just how tiny even our 9 1/2 lb yorkie is. But huge personalities!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I do too. Perri is 4.5 pounds, but with all of his hair and tough little attitude, it's easy to forget. I'm amazed at how delicate he really is everytime he has a bath!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a great question you have posted!









*Yes, at home I did forget our dogs were small. I was reminded everytime we take them out, someone always asks us or says to us, "is that a teacup" and "oh what cute teacups you have". NO, they ARE NOT teacups, they are Maltese. Micro is 4.10 and Bella Mia is 4.12. OK NOW, they look HUGE compared to Mr Wookie. Everytime I see him standing between the two of them, I laugh!







I guess since there are no other larger animals in our house to compare them to, they will always look "just right" to me.</span>*

*<span style="font-family:Comic">enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery is 10 pounds. He's not a tiny dog, but I still consider him a "small" dog. I was disappointed at first when I realized he'd be bigger, but I'm really glad he's the size he is.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sure lots of people here consider a 6.5 lbs dog big....but I think that's insane. He is the size of a newborn (with exception of all those giant babies people are having)....does anyone think newborns are big??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I am sure lots of people here consider a 6.5 lbs dog big....but I think that's insane. He is the size of a newborn (with exception of all those giant babies people are having)....does anyone think newborns are big??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though I have a couple of the tinies here (nature did it, not me), I vote for the dog with more substance.
Many on this list are young people who, while you don't have children now, will later in your life. Your dog, who was your first baby will still be with you. Now, how are you going to feel with a tiny Maltese and a toddler in the same room? 
I have two grandchildren, and I hope to have more in the future. The two I have now are wonderful, but they are still children who run and play. One fall could do serious damage to one of my little ones. I keep them away from them, except when I'm in the room supervising. 
Those of you who have the dogs with the added bone mass and weight will see many benefits as time goes on and you move to adding two legged babies in with your four legged ones.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am sure lots of people here consider a 6.5 lbs dog big....but I think that's insane. He is the size of a newborn (with exception of all those giant babies people are having)....does anyone think newborns are big??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err well I did think my second son at 9.15 was big. hehehehehe









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Faye!!! I always appreciate your kind words.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes I do forget sometimes. 

I had always thought my cat was small...or at least compared to my MIL's cat she was. well when we got Noel at just 2 pds I told my husband....Dang when did Jazzy get so HUGE. She was this massive cat all the sudden. But now that Noel is a whoping 3.2 pds Jazzy seems normal size again.

But the other day I was at my sons tball practise and was talking to another mom and she said she had a two malts but one was small and one was pretty big. I said Noel was pretty small also. I asked her how big where hers and she said Belle was 7 pds and Beast was 12. I said Noel was 3 and she about choked. She was like thats not even a dog thats Beast snacks. LOL....She brought her Belle to the next practise and she was a slim 7 pds. Just long, tall and slim...Noel looked more round than she did but granted noel has that fluffy puppy coat still and she was shaved.

ok i am not sure where my rambling is goingLOL


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson has such a big chest, so much fluffy hair, and such a giant personality- I forget he is only 7.5 lbs, until someone mentiones how small he is. 

okw- last weekend some friends were over with their 4 months old son- who weighs in at 16 lbs! More than double what Wilson weighs-- they were both stretched out on the floor- Wilson is still longer- but it's close!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Yes I do forget sometimes.
> 
> I had always thought my cat was small...or at least compared to my MIL's cat she was. well when we got Noel at just 2 pds I told my husband....Dang when did Jazzy get so HUGE. She was this massive cat all the sudden. But now that Noel is a whoping 3.2 pds Jazzy seems normal size again.
> 
> ...










That's so funny, because when I brought Tucker home (too early, didn't know about the 12 week rule), he was about 2 pounds and we had our cat Boots then, and I kept asking hubby, has Boots gotten a lot bigger, especially when I would hold Tucker and then pick up the cat. I was like, good grief this cat is heavy. He never seemed heavy before. But now Tucker is 11.5 pounds and just perfect to me. We don't have Boots anymore, but I think they would have been about the same size or pretty close.


----------

